
Alibaba Cloud locked all Canadians out of their accounts - Scoundreller
https://mobile.twitter.com/StephenPunwasi/status/1179089481200263171
======
sunstone
Well these seems like an excellent marketing move with no chance of blow back.

------
advisedwang
Does anyone know if Alibaba Cloud has a status page? All I can find is this
list of advance change notifications:
[https://www.alibabacloud.com/notice](https://www.alibabacloud.com/notice)

------
jmpman
Why is there no mention of the Canadian/Alibaba issues on the Alibaba
Wikipedia article?

